# Dewalt 735, is this a problem?



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I have my 735 hooked to a shop vac threw a Dust Deputy but when running boards I get a lot of wood chips blowing on to the in-feed table. I’m always wiping them away just before loading another board. 
For you 735 owners, is this normal? I checked the output blower and it’s working so I thought I would ask you if that’s how yours is, and if not any idea why mine does this?

Bryan


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

bryan
no problems here I have A 1100 cfm vac 4” hose, no dust deputy i only pickup sawdust with it. I hardly have to sweep the floor


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You might be creating back-pressure if the shopvac is not sucking enough CFM...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I have my 735 hooked to a shop vac threw a Dust Deputy but when running boards I get a lot of wood chips blowing on to the in-feed table. I’m always wiping them away just before loading another board.
> For you 735 owners, is this normal? I checked the output blower and it’s working so I thought I would ask you if that’s how yours is, and if not any idea why mine does this?
> 
> Bryan


the shop vac is in adequate...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That makes sense.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

What about a Dust Right Dust Separator and not using a shop vac?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what is going to provide suction???...
you need more than you have as in a DC...
that's the issue..

.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with Stick. My 735 is connected through a dust deputy to my Delta DC all of which set about 30’ away (including vertical and horizontal runs) and the system handles the chips and dust very well.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Bryan, you didn't say what size hose you are using on the 735. If it's the standard 2 1/2" hose necked up to mount to the 4" 735, you are creating too much back pressure. If your dust bucket is close to the machine, you could try using it without the vac. They used to sell a bag that would connect to the 735 outlet and you didn't need a dc or vac. The blower in the 735 should blow the chips into the bucket if it is close to it. Don't have any experience doing that, but heck you could try it to see if it would work. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Agreed with the shop vac comments - its not clearing enough. I run mine outside directly into a homemade Thein separator on a 30 gal can, no shop vac or DC. It stays clean


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a dedicated Delta 1 hp DC ONLY with a 4" hose. Used to get a bit few chips on the bed when making deep cuts. Making shallower cuts like 1 /4 to 1/2 turn, seemed to help. Since installing the Shelix head, there's been no chips on the bed.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You should not be getting any chips. Remove the shop vac and hook up a bagh typo collect the chipos. There are ideas on Youtube on how to do it. All you really need is a dust bag and a 5 gallon bucket and a 4" hose to it.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

mgmine said:


> You should not be getting any chips. Remove the shop vac and hook up a bagh typo collect the chipos. There are ideas on Youtube on how to do it. All you really need is a dust bag and a 5 gallon bucket and a 4" hose to it.


Thank you, I'm looking into this.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I use my 735 with the 4" hose and barrel cover that was once offered by DeWalt. It gets attached to the open end of a 55 gallon barrel with only the blower in the 735 doing the transport of the chips. I never have chips collecting in or around the 735, unless the draw string on the fabric cover lets the cover blow off of the barrel. DeWalt discontinued this accessory for the 735, but Black & Decker still offers what looks to be the same item
https://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-D...-2-in-1-Leaf-Blower-Vacuums-BV-006L/202045620

I've suggested this before as a possible option, but no one has ever reported back whether is works or not for them. If interested, you might look into it.

Charley


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

This is an old homeowner size wood chipper bag. Not perfect but might be better than the shop vac, time will tell. I think it won’t be right until I get a DC and using a larger diameter hose. I think the small 90 degree elbow is hurting me.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bryansong said:


> This is an old homeowner size wood chipper bag. Not perfect but might be better than the shop vac, time will tell. I think it won’t be right until I get a DC and using a larger diameter hose. I think the small 90 degree elbow is hurting me.


yep. Can you try a straight piece?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The blower is sufficient to clear the chips and dust. Here are a couple of solutions I've found that are very simple. Each is a drum or box with an input from the hose attached to the 735, and a screened opening in the top of the box or drum. You can even put a bag in the drum since it's all positive pressure. The output of the 735 will very quickly clog your bag. You will need to make sure the drum or box is well sealed, at least closed with a number of bungi cords. I figure you want a window screened opening of a minimum of 30 sq. inches. Wider opening is probably better. Easy cleanup if you add a bag inside.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it was Nick who commented on a separate thread that the blower on the 735 can easily blow chips into the next zip code when unimpeded. I certainly can agree with that having had a hose come loose during a pass. &#55357;&#56883;. Tom’s solution should work equally well.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> The blower is sufficient to clear the chips and dust. Here are a couple of solutions I've found that are very simple. Each is a drum or box with an input from the hose attached to the 735, and a screened opening in the top of the box or drum. You can even put a bag in the drum since it's all positive pressure. The output of the 735 will very quickly clog your bag. You will need to make sure the drum or box is well sealed, at least closed with a number of bungi cords. I figure you want a window screened opening of a minimum of 30 sq. inches. Wider opening is probably better. Easy cleanup if you add a bag inside.



Nice setups, Tom...did you try all three before settling on one...? Which one worked best for you...? Thanks


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

When I did the comparison between 3 dust separators I did use my shop vac but it is a heavy-duty unit and I also used a straight connector to the dust port (this was setup for the testing and not the normal setup I use), I did not have any backflow from the unit. The 90 degree elbow might be causing enough back pressure to cause the problem but the other solutions posted to correct the problem will also work. 

I normally use a dust collector with 4" hose when running my DW735 and only used the shop vac for the testing I did for the review. In my opinion, you should be using a 4" hose no mater which solution you use.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

MENCWB 
I have taken the elbow out and ran it with a bag on it but I didn’t like so I took it off. Now I have just a shot straight coupling that my shop vac hose connects to. I haven’t tried running it yet but I’ll accept whatever I get an keep sweeping off the in-feed table as needed. I don have a 4” system DC and don’t plan on one at this time.
Thanks for you test data results input, it makes think I’ll see some improvement.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Had almost the identical setup you had Bryan for quite a while. Chips always needing to be brushed away. Tried numerous configurations with my DD to no avial. Finally hooked up a 4" line to my DC system and problem completely vanished. No chips to speak of now. Reading that there is not a 4" DC system in your near future I'd suggest keeping an eye out on Craig's list and the like for one of the small single port wall mounted units. Should be more than able to handle the 735. I've seen them going for 75-100 bucks. 

here's what I"m talking about on my local CL: 
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/d/west-newton-portable-dust-collector/7026553657.html


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

I had the same problem many years ago when I tried this. I ended up just sending the hose end out the window though I know that's not an option for everyone! 

B


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

timbrframr said:


> I had the same problem many years ago when I tried this. I ended up just sending the hose end out the window though I know that's not an option for everyone!
> 
> B



I guess that would work as long as you don't make your neighbor look like that Charlie Brown character, "Pig-Pen"... :grin: LMAO


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

Nickp said:


> I guess that would work as long as you don't make your neighbor look like that Charlie Brown character, "Pig-Pen"... :grin: LMAO


One of the joys of rural living! No neighbors for miles.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going to disagree.

I run my 735 through the Oneida Dust Deputy as well, on top of a rolling 35 gal can. The dust deputy has *no* suction; I rely on the 735's blower exclusively.

The blower sends dust into the cyclone; air is filtered on the top of the cyclone where you'd normally install the suck ... by a Powertec-branded 3 micron rated bag that I bought on Amazon.

I had upgraded my dust collector to a 3hp V3000 by Oneida, and discovered that the 735's blower was strong enough to overcome the dust collector. By making a passive system that relies exclusively on the blower, almost all of the fine dust is captured in the cyclone. Chips are still on the table that come off the cutting edge, but the dust is largely handled. This solution is better than any powered dust collection system I have used.


----------



## baran (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Bryan,

I have a WEN planer and it too at times will kick out residue sawdust and my Vac is large.
One time because I let the planer eat too much with one pass the port actually got clogged.
Consider easing up on the amount of bite because there is a tremendous amount of saw dust collected and even a good vac system can be overwhelmed.
I would not be too concerned about a little blow back so just ease off on the throttle.


----------

